# menus for sleeper plus on "the canadian"?



## yarrow (Sep 27, 2015)

meal menus used to be on the via website for "the canadian". i can't find them now. are they still there? thanks


----------



## lyke99 (Sep 27, 2015)

The menus haven't been there for a while, but when my wife and I rode The Canadian eastbound in 2014, each meal included a meat dish, a fish dish, and a vegetarian dish. Some meals included a fourth option (usually a second meat dish). Lunch and dinner offerings came around only once during the trip. Breakfast offerings were the same 3 of the 4 days - on the second morning, breakfast was lighter with a brunch in place of lunch at midday. Trust me and anyone who tells you the meal service on The Canadian is the best in North America for a regular service train.

We were about 4.5 hours late into Toronto and the dining crew fed us an extra meal - that was the only time entrees made a second appearance and at that meal, the kitchen crew put together different presentations for the food.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 28, 2015)

I 'lyke' what lyke99 said! ^^^^

The only things I would add are that the omelette is different the three mornings a hot breakfast is served, and that dinner options generally reflect the cuisine of the region of Canada one is traveling through.


----------

